# Mic calibration value



## slow.junk (Sep 25, 2009)

I've been reading a lot on the ECM8000 mic (and others like the Galaxy, etc.) and it's quite confusing whether it's worth the extra $25-30 to get a calibrated one. Many people use the uncalibrated mics with success and the same goes for calibrated mics. I guess my question is: does the added expense of calibration make it a worthwhile purchase? :huh: (Yes, I know it's small and I should probably stop worrying about $25!) 

Thanks.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Success is a relative term as it is used here. The reason to get your mic calibrated is to know that you have a valid reference to work with. If you don't and you like the results, then there is no problem. If you have doubts about the results you are getting, it seems to make sense to have your mic referenced.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Can't speak for the Galaxy since I've never used it, but its manufacturer could change its mic capsule at any time and we'd likely never know it.

As for as the ECM8000, Cross Spectrum's Herb Singleton noted here that high frequency response can vary from one mic to the next. So it's a toss up as to how well our generic calibration file will match your mic at high frequencies.

It bears repeating that the only reason to get a calibrated mic is if you're interested in your main speakers' in-room frequency response. If the subwoofer is all you're interested in, a basic Radio Shack SPL Meter will do the job.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

If I was buying new now, I would get the calibrated one for the extra bucks. At some point in the future I may get a specific cal file for the one I already have. Of course, I'd be looking for two cal files, one for a vertical orientation and one for a horizontal.

That being said, I agree with Wayne on the "don't bother if you're just measuring the subwoofer."

For most people, I believe the decision would be based on "will you make adjustments based on what you see at the top end?" If no, then it may not pay. My answer to this might be, "it depends on what I see." In which case, you may not be able to trust what you see unless you know the cal is right for your individual mic. 

That being said, I wonder out loud, since the case around the capsule is known to create some defraction artifacts at higher freqs, do these, and therefore the calibration, depend on the exact rotation of the mic? (I'm thinking rotation around the vertical axis when the mic is in a perfect vertical orientation)


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> That being said, I wonder out loud, since the case around the capsule is known to create some defraction artifacts at higher freqs, do these, and therefore the calibration, depend on the exact rotation of the mic?


Wow, I would hope not! I'm sure Herb and his peers would have already figured that out if it was a problem.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

I certainly hope not as well...
Well, I guess that's ANOTHER thing to add to my "play around with" list...
Just keeps getting longer and longer and...


----------

